# October 2007 PE



## annie (May 30, 2007)

Is anyone taking the ME PE this October? I am taking it for the first time. I just started studying. I am getting scared as I have only 4 months and a long way to go.


----------



## Shaggy (May 30, 2007)

You'll be fine. Just attempt to do as many sample problems as you can.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 30, 2007)

I'm doing the ME PE in October as well. I'm in the process of going through my Sigley's and Mitchell and highlighting pertinent equations right now before I start banging thru the sample problems.


----------



## Tiger (May 30, 2007)

I took it in April, but I don't know if I passed yet. However, my study advice would be to "study" first and re-familiarize yourself with the material and THEN work practice problems and sample exams. It can be really frustrating to dive right into problems if you haven't bothered to brush up on the material. You end up wasting lots of time. I studied the MERM a chapter at a time, working sample problems in the text along the way, then went to the practice problems for the chapter. Once I thought I had a good grasp on all the material, I tried the sample exams.

Setting up a schedule (a chapter a week, for example) is also helpful. At least it gives you a goal and helps reduce the "I'll never have enough time" feeling.

Just my two cents....


----------



## gatormech_e (May 30, 2007)

I took it in April also and am waiting on results.

My word of advice would be to make lists of relevant formulas and how to apply them.

I wasted a lot of time looking up formulas. :reading: I would get nervous and question myself, then try to go look up the formula and trying to remember which book.

Try to relax.

I will let the board know either way if I passed...sigh...


----------



## BigBen (Jun 13, 2007)

IF I get a passing grade from the April 2007 test, then I'll feel qualified to share my study technique! 

-Ben


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 14, 2007)

Should be any day now, BigBen.


----------



## BigBen (Jun 14, 2007)

Captain Worley said:


> Should be any day now, BigBen.



I really think I did well.. but I CANNOT WAIT any longer.

I think I'd be fine on my own. The thing that is driving me crazy is all my friends/family keep asking me how it went!

AAAAUUUUGGGGHHHHH.

It almost makes me want to wait a couple weeks after I know before telling anyone... :appl:

-Ben


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2007)

BigBen said:


> I really think I did well.. but I CANNOT WAIT any longer.
> I think I'd be fine on my own. The thing that is driving me crazy is all my friends/family keep asking me how it went!
> 
> AAAAUUUUGGGGHHHHH.
> ...


I felt the same way after the October 2006 exam. People had started asking me how I did before Thanksgiving. 



It was only the 2nd week of December and I was doing this ----&gt; 



Hang in there !!! 

 When you get that passing notice, everything else will quickly fade into a distant memory !! :bananalama: :appl:

JR


----------



## ColoradoME (Jun 17, 2007)

jregieng said:


> I felt the same way after the October 2006 exam. People had started asking me how I did before Thanksgiving.
> 
> 
> It was only the 2nd week of December and I was doing this ----&gt;
> ...


It just kills you waiting in the meantime!


----------



## GVPATEL (Jul 25, 2007)

annie said:


> Is anyone taking the ME PE this October? I am taking it for the first time. I just started studying. I am getting scared as I have only 4 months and a long way to go.



everyone need Good luck with good study.

only study did not work no matter how hard you study the questions come in exam is totally different than what you study.


----------



## deep (Jul 27, 2007)

i am more familiar with SI units. Do we have to mention the board before the PE exam begins for the SI unit Paper or do we get the paper in which either units can be used and answers of either units can be marked....???


----------



## GT ME (Jul 29, 2007)

I only saw 1 comment that I liked so far when preparing for the P.E. exam.....

It's more important to understand concepts than solutions -- same rule applied in school.


----------



## JohnNevets (Jul 29, 2007)

Deep,

Unless something has changed in the last year, the mechanical test is all in US units. I know MERM uses both, but that is not the case on the test. I also believe that keeping track of what particular units you are using in any given equation is important to not getting tripped up by "sucker" answers. So you probably want to start working equations in US units to get used to it.

Sorry for the bad info,

John


----------



## deep (Jul 30, 2007)

John, Thank you for the reply, I will like to get more views on this cozif its in US units it will jus become worse for me to study... Hopefully california board allows SI units too.... I will try to contact the board too for this info.... Thnkx for suggestion as i took for granted they will provide SI units too....


----------



## Fordman101 (Aug 1, 2007)

The Mechanical PE is all in U.S. units. My undergraduate engineering curriculum was totally in SI so it was extremely challenging to deal with all the ambiguities of the ld-025: English system. Sorry U.S. units!

Still wouldn't live and work anywhere else.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 1, 2007)

I guess I bet start to study. I studied a few months at the beginning of the year to decide whether I wanted to go mecchie or fire protection. I took the summer off, but I reckon I better start hitting the merm.


----------

